# How do I Become a Licensed Breeder...



## shonny62 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi...

I am starting to breed my hedgehogs for the first time... How do I become a licensed breeder?

Thanks


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You should not be breeding your hedgehogs if you don't already have their pedigrees in hand and have checked them over for any genetic issues. Being a licensed breeder means applying to be licensed by the USDA. That involves filling out applications, fulfilling their standards for housing/cleanliness/etc., going through an inspection, and possibly more. That's not required unless you have three breeding females, though you can do so before that point as well.

However, more important than being USDA licensed is being responsible & ethical. That part is what requires having pedigrees for your hedgehogs, as well as being well-researched on what could happen, what to do, having a mentor that you can call at any time to ask questions, having $1000 set aside for vet bills, etc. 

I saw in your other thread that you're trying to get pedigrees for your hedgehogs. Please do not place them together until you are able to get those from the breeder. If you can't get pedigrees, then you should NOT breed your hedgehogs. You'll have no way of knowing whether they're passing genetic problems like WHS on to their babies. If you can't get pedigrees for these hedgehogs, but still want to breed, you'll need to contact a different breeder about getting breeding-quality hedgehogs with a five-generation, clean pedigree.


----------

